# [Okular] Impresión muy lenta (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Resulta que, tras crear un documento en OpenOffice Writer, de una sola página y de poco maś de 30 KB de tamaño, y lo exporté a .pdf. El archivo pdf es algo mayor, sobre los 40 KB (de todas formas son archivos pequeños).

Si abro el documento original .odt y lo imprimo, ningún problema.

Si abro el documento .pdf con Okular y lo imprimo, y luego miro al trasluz las dos copias (la impresa desde OpenOffice y la impresa desde Okular), se ve que son absolutamente idénticas, lo que indica que la impresión es correcta.

Sin embargo, mientras que al pulsar el botón de imprimir el OpenOffice la copia sólo tarda 1 segundo en salir por la impresora, en Okular el LED de la misma parpadea (lo cual indica que está recibiendo datos) durante algo más de dos minutos y medio antes de que comience la impresión.

No es problema de ese archivo en concreto, me pasa con todos.

¿Alguna idea de cuál puede ser la causa? ¿Tan ineficiente es Okular imprimiendo?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola pcmaster.

Si visualizas la cola de impresión, cuanto ocupa un fichero u otro en la cola de impresión?

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Los archivos pdf son gráficos, un pdf en blanco y negro puede ser inmenso una vez descomprimido (y hay que descomprimir una imagen antes de poder imprimirla o simplemente abrirla). Lo más probable es que okular esté creando un archivo de imagen gigantesco para imprimirlo. Quizás echar un vistazo a la cola de impresión como te dicen más arriba confirme esto.

No se si hay alguna forma de configurar okular para un uso más eficiente. Quizás exista algún bug relativo al asunto en el bug tracker de kde. Si no, deberías abrir tú mismo uno.

----------

## pcmaster

ZaPa, es cierto, acabo de comprobarlo y en la cola de impresión el .pdf ocupa 674 KB cuando el .odt solamente 83 KB.

----------

## ZaPa

Correcto !! .

Los pdf son muy puñeteros.

En el disco duro ocupan poco, pero una vez se van "descomprimiendo" para entrar en la cola de impresión, pueden llegar a ocupar varios mbytes...

Un saludo y un gusto poder haberte ayudado  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

